# BSOD due to Vista driver fault in Windows 7?



## Mkkl (May 14, 2009)

I'm having a little trouble with my computer.
It jams during games, the sound loops the screen freezes and then the computer will restart.
I had some trouble with this before but it was solved by buying a GOOD PSU instead of a crappy cheap one.
But this time?
I have Windows 7 Ultimate
2 GB ram KVR800D2N5
Processor: E8400 Intel Dual-Core
GPU: Sapphire ATI HD4850
MB: MSI Neo3 FR

These are the Debug files I got:


```
SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION (3b)
An exception happened while executing a system service routine.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000000c0000005, Exception code that caused the bugcheck
Arg2: fffff80002f7ce39, Address of the exception record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg3: fffff88008866eb0, Address of the context record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg4: 0000000000000000, zero.

Debugging Details:
------------------

***** Debugger could not find nt in module list, module list might be corrupt, error 0x80070057.


EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

FAULTING_IP: 
+0
fffff800`02f7ce39 488b4910        mov     rcx,qword ptr [rcx+10h]

CONTEXT:  fffff88008866eb0 -- (.cxr 0xfffff88008866eb0)
Unable to read context, Win32 error 0n30

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002c8aa3a to fffff88003c3a9c2

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff800`00b9cc58 fffff800`02c8aa3a : 00000000`002cd0a9 fffffa80`0311c698 fffff800`02e03c40 00000000`00000001 : 0xfffff880`03c3a9c2
fffff800`00b9cc60 00000000`002cd0a9 : fffffa80`0311c698 fffff800`02e03c40 00000000`00000001 fffff800`02df5e80 : 0xfffff800`02c8aa3a
fffff800`00b9cc68 fffffa80`0311c698 : fffff800`02e03c40 00000000`00000001 fffff800`02df5e80 fffff800`02c88697 : 0x2cd0a9
fffff800`00b9cc70 fffff800`02e03c40 : 00000000`00000001 fffff800`02df5e80 fffff800`02c88697 00000001`4793fa73 : 0xfffffa80`0311c698
fffff800`00b9cc78 00000000`00000001 : fffff800`02df5e80 fffff800`02c88697 00000001`4793fa73 00000001`0001d480 : 0xfffff800`02e03c40
fffff800`00b9cc80 fffff800`02df5e80 : fffff800`02c88697 00000001`4793fa73 00000001`0001d480 00000001`4793fa73 : 0x1
fffff800`00b9cc88 fffff800`02c88697 : 00000001`4793fa73 00000001`0001d480 00000001`4793fa73 00000000`00000080 : 0xfffff800`02df5e80
fffff800`00b9cc90 00000001`4793fa73 : 00000001`0001d480 00000001`4793fa73 00000000`00000080 fffffa80`0311c600 : 0xfffff800`02c88697
fffff800`00b9cc98 00000001`0001d480 : 00000001`4793fa73 00000000`00000080 fffffa80`0311c600 400000c2`400000c1 : 0x1`4793fa73
fffff800`00b9cca0 00000001`4793fa73 : 00000000`00000080 fffffa80`0311c600 400000c2`400000c1 fffff800`400000c3 : 0x1`0001d480
fffff800`00b9cca8 00000000`00000080 : fffffa80`0311c600 400000c2`400000c1 fffff800`400000c3 00000000`ea4db85b : 0x1`4793fa73
fffff800`00b9ccb0 fffffa80`0311c600 : 400000c2`400000c1 fffff800`400000c3 00000000`ea4db85b fffff800`00b96080 : 0x80
fffff800`00b9ccb8 400000c2`400000c1 : fffff800`400000c3 00000000`ea4db85b fffff800`00b96080 fffffa80`018c7740 : 0xfffffa80`0311c600
fffff800`00b9ccc0 fffff800`400000c3 : 00000000`ea4db85b fffff800`00b96080 fffffa80`018c7740 00000000`00000000 : 0x400000c2`400000c1
fffff800`00b9ccc8 00000000`ea4db85b : fffff800`00b96080 fffffa80`018c7740 00000000`00000000 0000051d`c93063b0 : 0xfffff800`400000c3
fffff800`00b9ccd0 fffff800`00b96080 : fffffa80`018c7740 00000000`00000000 0000051d`c93063b0 0000051d`c93071ed : 0xea4db85b
fffff800`00b9ccd8 fffffa80`018c7740 : 00000000`00000000 0000051d`c93063b0 0000051d`c93071ed fffff800`02c831a2 : 0xfffff800`00b96080
fffff800`00b9cce0 00000000`00000000 : 0000051d`c93063b0 0000051d`c93071ed fffff800`02c831a2 fffff800`00b96080 : 0xfffffa80`018c7740


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

SYMBOL_NAME:  ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: Unknown_Module

IMAGE_NAME:  Unknown_Image

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  0

BUCKET_ID:  CORRUPT_MODULELIST

Followup: MachineOwner
```


```
DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (d1)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high.  This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.
If kernel debugger is available get stack backtrace.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffff8060196cd3c, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000001, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
Arg4: fffff8800185944c, address which referenced memory

Debugging Details:
------------------

***** Debugger could not find nt in module list, module list might be corrupt, error 0x80070057.


WRITE_ADDRESS: unable to get nt!MmSpecialPoolStart
unable to get nt!MmSpecialPoolEnd
unable to get nt!MmPoolCodeStart
unable to get nt!MmPoolCodeEnd
 fffff8060196cd3c 

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

FAULTING_IP: 
+0
fffff880`0185944c ??              ???

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002c8c469 to fffff80002c8cf00

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff800`00b9c1b8 fffff800`02c8c469 : 00000000`0000000a fffff806`0196cd3c 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000001 : 0xfffff800`02c8cf00
fffff800`00b9c1c0 00000000`0000000a : fffff806`0196cd3c 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000001 fffff880`0185944c : 0xfffff800`02c8c469
fffff800`00b9c1c8 fffff806`0196cd3c : 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000001 fffff880`0185944c 00000000`00000000 : 0xa
fffff800`00b9c1d0 00000000`00000002 : 00000000`00000001 fffff880`0185944c 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffff806`0196cd3c
fffff800`00b9c1d8 00000000`00000001 : fffff880`0185944c 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x2
fffff800`00b9c1e0 fffff880`0185944c : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x1
fffff800`00b9c1e8 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffff880`0185944c


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

SYMBOL_NAME:  ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: Unknown_Module

IMAGE_NAME:  Unknown_Image

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  0

BUCKET_ID:  CORRUPT_MODULELIST

Followup: MachineOwner
```


```
IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high.  This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.
If a kernel debugger is available get the stack backtrace.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffffa0003aedf60, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000001, bitfield :
	bit 0 : value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
	bit 3 : value 0 = not an execute operation, 1 = execute operation (only on chips which support this level of status)
Arg4: fffff80002ccd1c2, address which referenced memory

Debugging Details:
------------------

***** Debugger could not find nt in module list, module list might be corrupt, error 0x80070057.


WRITE_ADDRESS: unable to get nt!MmSpecialPoolStart
unable to get nt!MmSpecialPoolEnd
unable to get nt!MmPoolCodeStart
unable to get nt!MmPoolCodeEnd
 fffffa0003aedf60 

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

FAULTING_IP: 
+0
fffff800`02ccd1c2 48894108        mov     qword ptr [rcx+8],rax

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002cc8469 to fffff80002cc8f00

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff800`00ba23f8 fffff800`02cc8469 : 00000000`0000000a fffffa00`03aedf60 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000001 : 0xfffff800`02cc8f00
fffff800`00ba2400 00000000`0000000a : fffffa00`03aedf60 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000001 fffff800`02ccd1c2 : 0xfffff800`02cc8469
fffff800`00ba2408 fffffa00`03aedf60 : 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000001 fffff800`02ccd1c2 00000000`00000001 : 0xa
fffff800`00ba2410 00000000`00000002 : 00000000`00000001 fffff800`02ccd1c2 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffffa00`03aedf60
fffff800`00ba2418 00000000`00000001 : fffff800`02ccd1c2 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x2
fffff800`00ba2420 fffff800`02ccd1c2 : 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x1
fffff800`00ba2428 00000000`00000001 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffff800`02ccd1c2
fffff800`00ba2430 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x1


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

SYMBOL_NAME:  ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: Unknown_Module

IMAGE_NAME:  Unknown_Image

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  0

BUCKET_ID:  CORRUPT_MODULELIST

Followup: MachineOwner
---------
```
Michiel.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

The logs show that kernel corruption has occurred.

Follow these instructions --> http://www.techsupportforum.com/1871981-post2.html


----------



## Mkkl (May 14, 2009)

I'm now having some trouble that suddenly i get a freeze and there comes a very beep from my speakers, and then all I can do is reset my pc.
And my CMOS is reset because my clock is reset and i got a CMOS is cleared message at my post screen.


----------



## Mkkl (May 14, 2009)

Here is the attachment of the things you told me I needed to do


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Beep code infro from our Hardware forum --> http://www.techsupportforum.com/f15/bios-beep-codes-error-codes-146908.html

I still see kernel corruption in the dumps. Run memtest86+, 1 stick at a time, alternate slots - http://www.memtest.org/


----------



## Mkkl (May 14, 2009)

Is the topic about the beeps not just about beeps from the computer itself?
Because in my situation, it 's a beep from my speakers which keep on going until I shut the computer down.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

I would suggest that you install all audio device, then re-boot. Also, make sure that the audio drivers are updated.

An interesting item that I found - 

```
Original Install Date:     15-11-2009, 15:21:08
System Boot Time:          5-9-2009, 16:44:46
```
Your system boot-up date precedes the OS installation date. I've never seen this before.

I would consider re-installing Windows 7 at this time.

Regards. . .

Griff

.


----------



## Mkkl (May 14, 2009)

yeah I don't really know to but, that was the date that my pc was set to when it crashed my CMOS was reset or something and my date too. But it may have something to do with tunring off the USB legacy supooort in my BIOS.


----------



## Mkkl (May 14, 2009)

I got another BSOD:

PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA (50)
Invalid system memory was referenced. This cannot be protected by try-except,
it must be protected by a Probe. Typically the address is just plain bad or it
is pointing at freed memory.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffff8a00e88f158, memory referenced.
Arg2: 0000000000000000, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation.
Arg3: fffff880043c7ffb, If non-zero, the instruction address which referenced the bad memory
address.
Arg4: 0000000000000000, (reserved)

Debugging Details:
------------------


Could not read faulting driver name

READ_ADDRESS: fffff8a00e88f158 

FAULTING_IP: 
dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::ReferenceAllocationForSubmission+ab
fffff880`043c7ffb 488b4108 mov rax,qword ptr [rcx+8]

MM_INTERNAL_CODE: 0

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT: 1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID: VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR: 0x50

CURRENT_IRQL: 0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER: from fffff80002d561e4 to fffff80002cd6f00

STACK_TEXT: 
fffff880`0653c598 fffff800`02d561e4 : 00000000`00000050 fffff8a0`0e88f158 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0653c700 : nt!CpReadLsr+0x2
fffff880`0653c5a0 00000000`00000050 : fffff8a0`0e88f158 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0653c700 00000000`00000000 : nt!ArbGetNextAllocationRange+0xc6
fffff880`0653c5a8 fffff8a0`0e88f158 : 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0653c700 00000000`00000000 00000400`00002008 : 0x50
fffff880`0653c5b0 00000000`00000000 : fffff880`0653c700 00000000`00000000 00000400`00002008 00008000`00002010 : 0xfffff8a0`0e88f158


STACK_COMMAND: .bugcheck ; kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::ReferenceAllocationForSubmission+ab
fffff880`043c7ffb 488b4108 mov rax,qword ptr [rcx+8]

SYMBOL_NAME: dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::ReferenceAllocationForSubmission+ab

FOLLOWUP_NAME: MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: dxgmms1

IMAGE_NAME: dxgmms1.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP: 4a5bc578

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: X64_0x50_dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::ReferenceAllocationForSubmission+ab

BUCKET_ID: X64_0x50_dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::ReferenceAllocationForSubmission+ab

Followup: MachineOwner


----------



## Mkkl (May 14, 2009)

For people who have the same problem and are wondering how i solved it, i inreased the voltage on my ram sticks by 0.1 points


----------

